# Wie entsteht so eine Grafik/Comic?



## Skyway (2. Oktober 2005)

Hallo!

Kann Jemand ganz grob mal erläutern, wie mann zu so einer Grafik kommt? 

http://pantaloons.gfxartist.com/artworks/81610

Wird das im Illustrator/Freehand oder per Photoshop gemacht, oder werden Vektor und Pix-programme kombiniert eingestzt?

Ich danke für eure Hilfe!

Gruss
Robert


----------



## Chrisu (2. Oktober 2005)

Moinsen,

also die Frage ob Photoshop oder ein Vektorprogramm verwendet wird kann nicht so leicht geklärt werden. Das würde ich immer von Fall zu Fall ander beurteilen. In deinem konkreten Fall würde ich auf ein Vektorprogramm tippen (aber da bin ich nicht hundertprozentig sicher). Wenn du dein Bild skalieren möchtest, solltest du immer ein Vektorprogramm benutzen.

Und jetzt noch ein paar Worte zu der Entstehung solcher Bilder:
Als erstes musst man ganz normal ein Blatt Papier zur Hand nehmen und die Zeichnung vorskizzieren und die Outlines nachzeichen. Alternativ könntest du auch ein Grafiktablett verwenden und damit die Zeichnung direkt am Computer zeichnen. Hast du diese Möglichkeit nicht, bleibt die nur das Blatt Papier, das du dann einscannst und entweder in PS oder Illu in eine Hintergrundebene packst. Anschließend kommt der zweite schwierige Teil. Jetzt werden als erstes die Outlines nachgezeichnet und anschließend noch coloriert. Mit PS kann man zum Colorieren am Besten das Airbrushtool verwenden. Mit Illu zeichnest du im Prinzip die einzelnen Flächen und kannst dann die Farbe oder den Verlauf bestimmen. Und wenn du das alles gemacht hast, dann bist du endlich fertig mit dem Bild. Du siehst, das ganze ist mit einem mehr oder weniger großen Aufwand verbunden. Sowas wie einen PS-Filter gibt es nicht. Zum Outlines nachzeichnen kannst du in Illu/Freehand ein spezielle Tracing-Tool verwenden. Aber da ist die Qualität nicht immer gut.

Und noch ein kleiner Tipp zum Zeichnen am Papier:
Für die Skizzen und Vorzeichnungen (sind ja meisten noch etwas chaotisch) verwendest du am besten einen Bundstift (oder farbige Mienenbleistifte). Blau oder Gelb eignen sich dafür am Besten wenn du beim Scannen auf SW (und nicht Graustufen oder Farbe) einstellst. Dann werden die farbigen Vorzeichnungen nicht mitgescannt.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir ein wenig weiterhelfen.
So long,
Chrisu


----------

